# Kicker Bash 2012 March 31-April 1



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

Ill be at kicker bash whos all goin?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

There will probably be at least 6 or so of us from Okc that will be there for sure.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

not seeing any information on this event? where is it being held?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lorin said:


> not seeing any information on this event? where is it being held?


I guess when I deleted the flyer from my phone it also removed it from here. It's at Kicker HQ in Stillwater.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll see you all there!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I well be there as well


----------

